# Dewormer question



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The two goats are about 30 lbs. and 50 lbs. 

My question, we bought Ivesco goat dewormer concentrate medicated. The active ingredient is MORANTEL TARTRATE 8,800 G/TON. 
Acording to directions it says 1/10 of a bag for each 100 lbs. Our problem since one is 20 lbs and the other one 50 lbs. how can we make sure each one gets the right amount? And can they be harmed if one get a little more than the other one. The small goat is not a picky eater and the bigger one is. This dewormer is the kind they eat.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Ruby said:


> The two goats are about 30 lbs. and 50 lbs.
> 
> My question, we bought Ivesco goat dewormer concentrate medicated. The active ingredient is MORANTEL TARTRATE 8,800 G/TON.
> Acording to directions it says 1/10 of a bag for each 100 lbs. Our problem since one is 20 lbs and the other one 50 lbs. how can we make sure each one gets the right amount? And can they be harmed if one get a little more than the other one. The small goat is not a picky eater and the bigger one is. This dewormer is the kind they eat.


What does the bag weigh?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The bag weighs 1 lb. (16 oz.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A 100 lb goat gets 1.6 OZ

A 50 lb goat gets 0.8 OZ

A 20 lb goat gets 0.3 OZ

You'd need to do them seperately to make sure each got the correct dose

Unless you have some accurate scales , you may want to consider something easier to measure like a liquid


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My suggestion, too. Go get a liquid dewormer.  Unless they clean up ALL their feed, you won't know if they got enough.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Unless they clean up ALL their feed, you won't know if they got enough


That's true.

I tried Safeguard pellets on my Ram because of his bad attitude, and he would seldom eat them all , even if I mixed it with other grain


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Safeguard is useless against the blood sucking worms. They are immune. It does work on tapeworms.


----------

